# Tivo S3 W/Lifetime and 1TB expander



## kylem4711 (May 26, 2010)

hello,

up for sale is a series 3 tivo with lifetime. I also bought a 1tb DVR expander made by Western Digital. 

I didn't want to mess with the HD so that I wouldn't mess with the warranty and what not. 

I am looking to get 550 and I would ship for free. Its OBO so please shoot me an offer. Ask any questions.


----------



## kylem4711 (May 26, 2010)

no bites yet?


----------

